# Northern France Reptile show



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

There will be a show in Northern France,not far from the Belgian border on June 24th,2007: 

http://www.atenord.com/ 

Click on "reptilexpo" for more details,I think this first edition will attract quite a lot of people. 

Hénin-Beaumont is situated in Pas-de-Calais (62),halfway from the Channel tunnel and Belgium. 

It is organised by ATN (Association Terrariophile du Nord).








http://www.comunidadecolubridae.net/forum/index.php?topic=44.0


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hey thorr, how many tables are they looking at having?


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Possibly a hundred of different breeders or professionals


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so over 100 tables?? might be worth a trip..
do you have to be a member of any societies? or can people just turn up?


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

No,membership makes it cheaper,it is €5/meter for members of the association ATN and € 10 for others.If you need more help,you know where to wizz on MSN:lol2:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

French regulations:
All the following animals are forbidden in herp events:
-any venomous snakes:cobras,rattlesnakes,vipers,rear-fanged colubrids though some mildly toxic ones are tolerated (Western Hognoses)
-any native French reptile or amphibian,i.e.,no common salamanders,common toads,glass lizards,Hermann turtles...
-All reptiles and amphibians from French Guyana are forbidden,without any subspecies distinction,including dendrobates tinctorius,rainbow boas,Green Tree Boa (not GTP,which is allowed),ameiva lizards,and many more.
-Water monitors and crocodile monitors,all crocodilians,all constrictor snakes with adult size over 10 ft. (Burmese pythons,Sebae) unless buyer and seller have a special French permit.
-Spiny-tail lizards,Green snakes (Opheodrys sp.) from Northern America,Fire-bellied toads,Bullfrogs,red-eared sliders.
In case of doubt,you can ask me: victory:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Might be easier to list what IS allowed !! LOL

I have a wedding to go to on that weekend i think, is there a way to find out how many tables have been booked? If it's worth it i'll pop over instead of the wedding (yes, i'm looking for any excuse)


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Allowed:
-Most non-venomous colubrids outside our territory:corn snakes,ratsnakes,kingsnakes,diadem snakes,african house snakes...
-All pythons and boas except those over 10 ft. adult length,genus Corallus forbidden,as well as most Epicrates sp.
-Most frogs
-Most newts and salamanders except very poisonous ones and those from France and overseas territories
-Lizards:all geckonids,agamids except spiny-tails,iguanids,monitors:it depends on the species,ex:acanthurus allowed,prasinus subject to a special permit.
Yes we have very,very complex rules and laws and it's a mess even for us here.
The best thing to do to know how many tables there will be is to e-mail them ,on the link I put above.


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

Prob only 2 hours door to door for me, I'd give it a go.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> Might be easier to list what IS allowed !! LOL
> 
> I have a wedding to go to on that weekend i think, is there a way to find out how many tables have been booked? If it's worth it i'll pop over instead of the wedding (yes, i'm looking for any excuse)


as long as its not urs  :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Thorr, your as bad as Italy, if not worse!!

Nige, nope, i made it to mine - just.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i know mate... was just messin


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

damn all i could take are Crawl Cay boas!!
gaz


----------

